#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  MyBar - Girls Calender

## kingwilly

In a blatant attempt to gain some more greens i bring you ............

The famous Blok M MyBar* girls calendar shots! 

*My bar is a bit of an insitution in blokm - its glitzy, loud, full full full of girls who are all on the make adn they are aggressive (or maybe i'm just too hansum) - open till late.... ie usually 5-6.00am on weekends

*January* 

- the lovely Tasya

----------


## kingwilly

*Feburary*

miss Dea

----------


## obsidian

i like the new kingwilly. the other one was boring.

--mods please delete this post-- thanks

----------


## kingwilly

March

Yuli (personally not really my favourite, but in the interests of keeping the calendar complete...)

----------


## kingwilly

*April*

Yuni

this gal looks very typically indonesian - big boobs, small frame, large pouting lips...

----------


## kingwilly

*May*

sofi

----------


## kingwilly

oh crap - i've missed June - Juli,

i'll come back and edit ....

*June*

juli

----------


## kingwilly

*July*

Ega


i knew there was a reason i loved cricket!

----------


## kingwilly

*August...* i think, i've having trouble concentrating! 

Ega

----------


## kingwilly

*September
*
and i cant remember her name anymore

_edit She's Dilia!_

----------


## kingwilly

*October*

(this one just scares me, ugly skinny IMO)

deasy

----------


## kingwilly

*November
*
Eva

(this look, its a predatory, scary look, I love it, just draws you in! forget the innocent doe eyed girl look!)

----------


## kingwilly

*December*

forget her name also
_edit -_ It's Siska

----------


## obsidian

no -- thought i was disturbing the flow is all.

----------


## kingwilly

^ aah - no problem, i still got more where they come from!

BTW - its should be noted these gals all  work  the  bar ,  as  opposed  to work at .....

all of those pics were taken inside Mybar

----------


## Blake7

so these girls are working there every night?.....

----------


## kingwilly

> so these girls are working there every night?.....


basically yes. this bar is always crowded, these girls are not employed by the bar, i think freelancers would be the better word.

----------


## Butterfly

They are average, I have seen better looking girls in QBAR

----------


## kingwilly

^ yes and no.

anyway, heres some ordinary pics of the same girl before they were choosen for the calendar!

----------


## kingwilly

i love tall boots with short skirts!

----------


## kingwilly

i'm not quite sure qot the girl in the front is doing with her dress....

----------


## kingwilly

i dunno wot it is - but i looooooooove this trend of coloured contact lenses, just does it for me!

----------


## kingwilly

> i dunno wot it is - but i looooooooove this trend of coloured contact lenses, just does it for me!


actually did i mention that i 'know' both of these girls!?

----------


## kingwilly

> i love tall boots with short skirts!


I know that fella as well, big belgium guy, appreciates the gals... dunno wot he's doing there.

the sad thing is that last wednesday i found out that he is marginally _younger_ than me! 

 :Sad:

----------


## whittler

Whittler here, where is My Bar ?

----------


## donmeurett

Thanks for sharing these great pictures of very lovely ladies. when does the 2008 calender come out and were do i get it.?

----------


## kingwilly

Mybar is in Jakarta, specifically BLokM Jalan Faletahan!

----------


## kingwilly

> Thanks for sharing these great pictures of very lovely ladies. when does the 2008 calender come out and were do i get it.?


not sure, will try to find out and let youall know!

----------


## machman

Thanks for the thread Kingwilly you've just brightened up a very drab Friday morning at work ! :Razz:

----------


## kingwilly

^ no worries, i'll more then likely heading there 2nite... will keep me eyes open for some these lasses....

----------


## machman

^ You lucky, lucky man. ENJOY  :sexy:

----------


## machman

^^ By the way if you happen to 'bump' into 'Miss April" say Hi  :Wink:

----------


## tuferguson

> Mybar is in Jakarta, specifically BLokM Jalan Faletahan!


what BTS station is that near?













































:joke:

----------


## kingwilly

specifically near the blok m bus terminal and the blok m plaza .... funnily enough.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

popular demand calls for me to post more pics....

----------


## kingwilly



----------


## Thetyim

How much for  a Noilly Pratt

----------


## kingwilly



----------


## kingwilly



----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> *May*
> 
> sofi


She really needs to sort her leg skin out.   :Sad:

----------


## kingwilly

^ thats exactly wot i thought also GoW!


tho i have noticed a difference between how thai girls take care of their skin and hair compared to indos!

----------


## kingwilly

look wot i found in relation to MyBar - some snobby journo....

he has a point, but he also doesnt! 

Trying          to put the R into respectability in Jl. Falatehan is about as tricky as          marrying into money in the kampung. It's hard, but is it impossible?       On first appearance the street looks like any other strip of bars you          might fumble into and stumble out of across South East Asia. The dusty,          war torn and bombed out Baghdad street scene is in full glory here, the          obligatory eighties neon lights fusing and flickering like a poor man's          Bladerunner. Mini-skirted women hustle from bar to bar in search of 'dancing          partners'. There are your pack hunting English teachers out to satisfy          their weekend fix - the type who complain loudly about having to pay for          a woman's company and always manage to amass a bar bill that would          bankrupt a small country. Then you have your group of long time Falatehan          devotees, who are utterly incapable of dancing and perpetually inebriated.

----------


## kingwilly

yes i did go there last night, it was absolutely heaving, i think a navy boat must in town or something.

some cuties there. no i didnt. exactly

----------


## mend

Miss April gets my vote. Is JKT  worth the visit just for the babes??? Is there anything other than block "M" to see or of interest, beaches...??? How would you compare it to the red light districts of BKK & Pattaya?

----------


## kingwilly

> Miss April gets my vote. Is JKT worth the visit just for the babes???


erm, yes and no. depends on wot u like, some prefer indo girls some prefer thai - certainly more eye candy on the streets of BKK. And not just blok M - plenty of 5 star hotels have bars full of 'high class' whores IMO a euphism for same same except she's wearing a gown instead of jeans and expects 5 times as much taxi money. BATS at the Shag-ri-La is the most famous.

Plenty of bars have live bands etc as well.




> Is there anything other than block "M" to see or of interest,beaches...???


umm, again depends wot u like. Jakarta itself has some old muesums, the old dutch city, the harbour, some monuments, shopping, markets, ultra modern shopping malls, etc, outside of jakarta Indonesia has some good islands (about 17,000 of them) diving, surfing, Bali, of course, moutains, volcanoes, temples, have you heard of Borobodor? or Pranbunam? Easily the equal of Angkor Wat IMHO. 




> How would you compare it to the red light districts of BKK & Pattaya?


umm. like a preschool comparing itself to Oxford or Harvard. i.e. - not a comparision at all.

----------


## Bruce

Very scenic, particularly Miss June. I shall add that to my sightseeing list for a future visit to Jakarta.

----------


## kingwilly

she's not a mybar gal, but could be!

----------


## happyman8899

:Smile:   looks so sexy calender girls...if can do..i want to meet  miss Dea!!!

----------


## Fast Eddie

^^ They have ladyboys stalking the bars of Jakarta as well then?

----------


## kingwilly

^ yep. just not as many of them.

----------


## panama hat

> she's not a mybar gal, but could be!


You can just tell the old plastic fantastic from a mile away . . . doesn't do a thing for me.

----------


## kingwilly

the pics of down below were def. not plastic.... but i'd get banned for posting them.

----------


## panama hat

Surgery is a wonderful thing

----------


## kingwilly

> Surgery is a wonderful thing


but thats the point - this lass _hadnt_ had the surgey yet!

----------


## panama hat

This one?  are you sure?  Is reverse gravity at work here?

----------


## bustak

these girls are superb KW! Nice job!

----------


## kingwilly

> This one?  are you sure?  Is reverse gravity at work here?


sorry i was talking about another part of his/her anatonmy!

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by panama hat
> 
> 
> This one?  are you sure?  Is reverse gravity at work here?
> 
> 
> sorry i was talking about another part of his/her anatonmy!


 :rofl:

----------


## kingwilly

Did I mention that if u like these pics then a few *greens* would be in order!?

57 posts and 1387 views gives us a 25 to 1 viewing to posting ratio, higher than any of CMN's threads!

----------


## rtaxron

Lovely sexy looking girls, but are they as good in bed as they are photogenic?

Looking sexy is fine, but can they deliver the goods? 

You can take a horse to water, BUT?

----------


## kingwilly

erm, this KW is faithfully married, so cannae tell ya that answer.

but i would assume so.

----------


## kingwilly

just realised i have more pics of these lasses so in the interests of completeness shall post them up here for youall!

----------


## kingwilly



----------


## kingwilly



----------


## Blake7

i was in bats at the shangri la in jakarta on monday, where supposedly the most beautiful entertainment workers ply their wares, and I have to say that they were all absolute mingers. I was quite disappointed. I have one more night in jakarta before flying back to bkk tomorrow so may give it another try tonight...

----------


## kingwilly

actually tonight at Shag-ri La is gonna have a few footy players and legends (who have flown up to be guest speakers at the Aussie Grand final function on Saturday )

so its a good night to be in town!  :Wink:

----------


## Blake7

good grief. Sounds a bit distasteful. Will they be all boisterous and full of bonhomie? Will you be there tonight Willy?

----------


## Butterfly

> I have one more night in jakarta before flying back to bkk tomorrow so may give it another try tonight...


I can pickup you at the airport and we can head straight to Pattaya to catch up with the market

----------


## kingwilly

> good grief. Sounds a bit distasteful. Will they be all boisterous and full of bonhomie? Will you be there tonight Willy?


tasteful? footy team?  :rofl: 

could well be there, could well be.....

----------


## kingwilly

guess i cant make it tonight blake7, shoulda given me more notice! 

but i'll be out 2moro night if ya miss u flight or something!

----------


## Blake7

just returned to palatial room at shangri la. turnout was better tonight - maybe monday nights are always lame?
quite impressed by bats' unlimited free wine if you order a steak. Not bad - equivalent of 800 baht for australian steak with as much wine as you can drink included. Not bad wine either, by australian standards (ie lots of additives...)
anyway bats has gone back up in my estimations.
next time willy! (actually i normally spend most of my time here in dulla sdull pekanbaru ;(

----------


## oroa208

* I like Ega
*

----------


## oroa208

where all these womens come from? which city? bali? or jakarta?

----------


## kingwilly

> just returned to palatial room at shangri la. turnout was better tonight - maybe monday nights are always lame?
> quite impressed by bats' unlimited free wine if you order a steak. Not bad - equivalent of 800 baht for australian steak with as much wine as you can drink included. Not bad wine either, by australian standards (ie lots of additives...)
> anyway bats has gone back up in my estimations.
> next time willy! (actually i normally spend most of my time here in dulla sdull pekanbaru ;(



I live in Bintaro, so its a bit of a hike! 

orao - no idea if they Javanese or not, a fairly good guess would be to say that they are Kampung girls (ie small village or loso) come to the city to make money

----------


## sharon

> 


Too scary for me.

----------


## kingwilly

^ dont worry I'm sure there is plenty of punters from TD that would be game to try her on!  :Wink:

----------


## kingwilly

bump.

----------


## DrAndy

I used to go to Block M when I lived in Jakarta; I reckon Jkt is one of the best kept secrets around (not now though!)

There are no real girlie bars there, all freelance so no barfines, and they are not greedy. If you go to the hotel bars the girls tend to be more expensive but not necessarily any better. I once picked up a girl in a hotel bar who really turned out to be a virgin!! she needed money for her mums operation. Who needs a NHS?

The discos are also packed with girls looking for a nice man. Never lonely in Jkt

----------


## sharon

> The discos are also packed with girls looking for a nice man


I got an idea now.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

^ yer are more than welcome to visit Sharon! just gimmi a PM

----------


## flash

i love you kingwilly

----------


## kingwilly

erm. umm. ok maybe u _not_ welcome to visit me Flash!

----------


## flash

In a manly sort of way

----------


## kingwilly

oh ok. thats alright ten

----------


## kingwilly

hey Jaja, you see this thread?

----------


## kingwilly

the local expats dont really appreciate My Bar much.....




> Although I still live in Jakarta, I must admit that I only venture down to the blok about once a month these days - if that. Prior to the opening of My Bar, I hit the Blok at least 4 times a week. On the rare occassion that I do visit the Blok these days, I find that if I catch a girl who is new on the blok, she will be every bit as sweet as the girls from the old days. The girls are basically the same as they ever were, it's the environment that changes them quickly. In my opinion, what's ruined the blok is My Bar and the internet (with some credit going to D's place as well). It seems most of the guys who go to the blok now learned about it from the internet. Back in the old days, that was far from the case. It used to take a few months living in Jakarta to even find the blok. And when you did, it was a good ole boy network of guys hanging out (mostly oil patch). The change in blok ambience occurred when My Bar opened on the Blok and Lintas Melawai, Oscars and Top Gun (as we once knew it) went by the wayside. The combination of a disco type place such as My Bar, expats being repatriated, and sex tourist sites on the internet touting the Blok and especially My Bar as the place to go for cheap and easy sex soon changed the clientelle on the blok. Since the average guy on the blok was now a sex tourist (mostly cheap charlies looking for cheap sex) who learned about the blok on the internet, the attitude of the girls changed and their prices increased as well. It used to be that the girls would never even mention money, but that's rare to find now. Many of them try to negotiate up front now. I'm guessing that's because they've been shafted on price too many times by cheapskates. 
> 
> Jakarta used to be "the best kept secret in the world". It's not that anymore. The Blok is now little more than a place to go find a slutty girl, it used to be far more than that. But at least those of us who were there prior to My Bar and the internet have our memories...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The Blok is now little more than a place to go find a slutty girl, it used to be far more than that.


What more can you want than a slutty girl? Some people are a bit strange.

----------


## kingwilly

i love this quote.... 


> Since the average guy on the blok was now a sex tourist (mostly cheap charlies looking for cheap sex)


coming from the same block who complains about the mecernary girls at the 5* hotels and the prophyesed that the new  place on the blok  wouldn't last cos the food prices were too high! (and that the beer cost 28,000 rupiah - approx 90 baht!)

----------


## Tao

This deserves to be a century thread...  :Smile:

----------


## Mrwizard

More pics of Yuni please...very nice looking woman...

----------


## sabang

The absolute worst woman I ever paid [not to] have sex with was from Bats in the Jakarta Shangri La.
Shame really, 'cus I think the Indon women are mostly very nice, but this one had a personal hygiene problem if my olfactory glands are the least bit reliable.  :Sad:

----------


## smeden

you make an old blacksmith cry whith thise pics i am sitting in some blody barracs at a blody offshore yard in norway :Aussie: this is the kind of pussy i look at here

----------


## kingwilly

> More pics of Yuni please...very nice looking woman...


with a request like that i'll get right on to it!  :Smile:

----------


## smeden

please sign mee up for the 2008 calender i think i can sell some copiies to my mates here at the barracs

----------


## Megahorn

Nice pics KW. I still prefer dodgy homemade/unstaged pics tho' - like the DD bg polls in the Pataya subforum. Maybe we could start our own TD BG's calender. The 12 skankiest trollop pics we can muster.

----------


## Propagator

^ Ummm - Sounds like a good idea for a new thread.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

hasnt DD already done that?? short time bar thresads 1,2 and 3??

----------


## Megahorn

Where, where, WHERE...

Search: short time bar, dirty dog reveals nout :Sad: 

(Am luving the TD gallery btw)

----------


## kingwilly

here's a couple i found using the advanced search options...

i think there is more than one,

 (Short time bars)https://teakdoor.com/members-famous-t...time-bars.html

 (Short time bars; part 2)https://teakdoor.com/members-famous-t...-part-2-a.html

https://teakdoor.com/the-eastern-thai...would-you.html

https://teakdoor.com/the-eastern-thai...-whatever.html

https://teakdoor.com/members-only/153...-barfines.html

https://teakdoor.com/the-eastern-thai...hort-time.html

https://teakdoor.com/members-famous-t...ban-chang.html

----------


## Megahorn

Sweet. 20 more posts and a GF not sitting next to me and I'm there.

----------


## English Noodles

Thing is, Indo women on the whole are an ugly bunch, to be avoided at all costs thats for sure.

The only thing worth going to Indo for is the surfing.

Noodles.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Thing is, Indo women on the whole are an ugly bunch, to be avoided at all costs thats for sure.


Funnily enough, that's what most people say about Thai men, despite them being very effeminate.

----------


## English Noodles

> 


Amazing what can be done with an airbrush and half decent computer software.

Noodles.

----------


## dirtydog

Found a My Bar Video  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

oh geez, that place has not changed since it started about 6 years ago i think.

i never thought to search youtube...

----------


## dirtydog

You could always do your own youtube, just an idea like  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> You could always do your own youtube, just an idea like


I've been banned from the blok after lsat week when mrskw come in to find some slapper kissing me.

it wasnt my fault, i was trying to push her away.

----------


## DrAndy

> Amazing what can be done with an airbrush and half decent computer software.
> 
> Noodles.


 
Try using your cock, Noodles, they come up much better

----------


## EmperorTud

Whore bars bore me.

----------


## Kurgen

> Whore bars bore me.


stay away then.

----------


## kingwilly

another

----------


## kingwilly

and one of their competitors (before the renovations, i think)

----------


## kingwilly

the other late night competitor

no closing hours here guys. open to 6.00am

----------


## slapp2000

> Whore bars bore me.


Are you gay?? or one of these. :cmn:

----------


## Nawty

Miss April would do me nicely.

----------


## kingwilly

> Miss April would do me nicely.


actually, there is a new comer on the scene, D's place. they've put up dancing poles. last night they had a few lovely things wearing short shorts, I love the outline of ass cheeks poking below.

I hate builders crack though,.

----------


## jizzybloke

> i never thought


Yes KW we know...... :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> i never thought
> 
> 
> Yes KW we know......



now that is totally out of context!

----------


## Muadib

and your point is...  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

initial teaser




> On a much lighter note, I would just like to inform you all that its My Bars 5th Anniversary on Friday 20th February 2009 starting [at] 8pm. We have quite an event planned, and it would be great to see you all there.
> 
> We are giving away surprise merchandise too ! Stocks are limited, so come early to avoid disappointment. If you need to know what were giving away, or more about the event, feel free to call me or contact my marketing staff. 
> 
> Invitations are available in My Bar from Wednesday 18th February onwards.


the news ! a new calender! 




> Attention all.....
> 
> Our 'surprise merchandise' giveaway is a Sexy Desktop Calendar for 2009, to commemorate our 5th Anniversary. Better late than never  
> 
> The calendar features our regular 'female customers' in bikini or lingerie attire. My better half is in it too, and all the girls have participated with great enthusiasm and trust, so guys...go easy on the comments   Remember, most of the girls support their families and rely on the bars for their support too.
> 
> The calendar will be launched on our 5th Anniversary, which is this Friday 20th February 2009. The event begins at 9.00pm (not 8pm as previously mentioned to a number of people).
> 
> Priority will be given to regular customers and on a first-come-first-serve basis, so come early to avoid disappointment as stocks are limited !
> ...

----------


## Rural Surin

> Thing is, Indo women on the whole are an ugly bunch, to be avoided at all costs thats for sure.
> 
> The only thing worth going to Indo for is the surfing.
> 
> Noodles.


Not Java. Need to wing off to Bali and Sumatra.

----------


## kingwilly

slightly OT but




> Not Java. Need to wing off to Bali and Sumatra.


there is a couple of surfers spots in Java, south and south-western points.

but for the most part, Sumatra and Bali are your best options.

----------


## Nawty

Boring....here is what happened at a little party the other night...

----------


## kingwilly

> Boring....here is what happened at a little party the other night...


*yawn*

----------


## Travelmate

> Boring....here is what happened at a little party the other night...


Fok! Wot this the ugly wives/gf bash.

----------


## Nawty

No that is in one of DD's threads somewhere....


They were so sweet....specially with their tongues entwined.....touching each others breasts....dry humping my leg....

----------


## porno frank

Those indo girlz look hot.

----------


## kingwilly

still trying to chase down the new calendar, I think the fellows on the blokm forum are pissed at me for sharing all the pics here, since they have them locked away in secret rooms and galleries.

anywas, here's a taste...

----------


## panama hat

> 



 :Yikes:   MY EYES!!!!!!  :Yikes:

----------


## slackula

^ I think there is a reason why they used her pic for the shortest month of the year.

----------


## kingwilly

no kidding, 

but more I look at it the more she grows on me

serious.

----------


## panama hat

> but more I look at it the more she grows on me


Like your face fuzz . . . BOGAN

----------


## shayno

I see this thread and im stuck here with a kid!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bart

i  really    like     january  ,
                     do  you  think  she  would  be  intereted ,
                     in  a  fat ,  bald ,  wealthy  man ??

----------


## GRUMPY

> slightly OT but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> 
> ...


Any of the islands exposed to the indian ocean. Sumba, Sumbawa, Lombok, Java all have great surf. You didn't hear it from me K.

----------


## English Noodles

> i really like january , do you think she would be intereted , in a fat , bald , wealthy man ??


I guess she would be interested in your money, not you. They are prostitutes after all, aren't they?

----------


## Nawty

April is hot.....wish i had a bigger photo of her to blow on...up I mean.

----------


## kingwilly

> still trying to chase down the new calendar, I think the fellows on the blokm forum are pissed at me for sharing all the pics here, since they have them locked away in secret rooms and galleries.


Look what I found....
*
March - Wanda*


*April - Anjani*


*May- Atik*


*June - Sekar*


*July - Yuli*


*August - Desi*


*September - Ila*

*
October - Sisy*


*
November - Ari*


*December - Putri*

----------


## kingwilly

Does that work better now ? I didnt realise since they worked on my computer.

----------


## filch

It does indeed.

And I'll take July and December please  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

Hmmmm July!

----------


## shadow role

September!!yum...

----------


## laymond

yes,love your work willy,your a dead set champion.
made me all frisky. :sexy:

----------

